
The Connections Between Race, IQ, and Neuroplasticity - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/race/michael-e-staub-mismeasure-minds
======
aurizon
This again? We all know our genomes, from eskimos to bushmen and almost
identical, so all you get are local variations for local survival. I note that
as man varied to move North he lost a lot of his melanism, because Melanin
blocked the UV from the sun that made vitamin D (which man does not make =
have it or die). They also lost some aspects that shed heat on the head =
curly hair. Then he moved east across asia and south into India, ceylon,
micronesia, and he had to have Melanin or fry where he stood. The people of
India wondered about the stupid "Mad dogs of Englishmen - out in the noonday
sun"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2YvYiWtovM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2YvYiWtovM)
So we all have the same genes, more or less, and again we are all as smart as
each other more or less, with local needs overlaid, where vital survival needs
replace the need to parse Greek literature - as the Lion eats the brilliant
British Greek scholar, and turn donates his pelt to the Swahili warrior...

